# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Oorsmeer ene oor nat andere droog?

## nigel7991

Hoi,

Zoals de titel al zegt: oorsmeer in mijn ene oor is nat en in de andere droog. Het zal niet slecht voor de gezondheid zijn maar ik vroeg me af of iemand dit ook heeft of er iets van weet. 

Groetjes!

----------

